# A HORRIBLE end to our kidding season.....................



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Peanut, our pygmy doe that was supposed to give birth on the 13th, finally kidded today. (I was at work when this happened so Im telliong this from what my mom told me). The birth was our worst yet. She went into labor at about 2 pm. It took a while for her to really get going. 1st kid presented back leghs first. after a few minutes of heavy pushing, the baby was not progressing and we determined was stuck. my mom went in her and found that 2 babies were coming out side by side. My dad was able to reposition the babies and yank one out. Everyoine thoughout the 1st one would be dead. WRONG!!! He is alive and very strong. the second one presented one rear leg. By this time, peanut was absoltly exhausted. Dad was able to get the 2nd one out but it was dead. Its chest was crushed. Both were male, the 1st one (alive) is white with black spots over his eyes and back. The 2nd stillborn was silver. Both babies were absolutely huge.

Peanut did NOT want to even stand up after words. She was exhausted and bloody, Im sure something is torn now. We dosed her with LA 200 and molasses water. Speaking of the LA 200, do I need to do another dose tomorrow?

It was absolutely horrible. At the moment, baby and mom are doing ok although the baby is starting to scare me. Everytime he goes to nurse, he starts screaming. Peanut has milk but Im afraid he may not be getting enough. Im keeping a VERY VERY close watch on this. 

I think she had so much difficulty because she comes from our first herd of 28 which were horribly in bred. We are now selling EVERY doe from that herd. We have to many kidding problems with that heard (Cinna (kidded with breeched quads) is from that herd too).

It was just a very very bad kidding and I was so upset that I couldnt be there to help.

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CJ I am so very sorry to hear that. I pray that Peanut gets healthy and her baby does well. The poor baby went thru a terrible ordeal. My heart aches for you because I had the same experience and lost all 3 of my precious ones. I hope she can recover and maybe it would be better if you got her milked a bit a tried to bottle her baby to ensure his survival. I'll pray for Peanut..I know how hard this is. ray: :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh CJ thats always the worst -not being able to be there for your animals. :hug:

I would give another half dose of LA 200 tomorrow due to the circomstances. I truly hope she is just sore and didn't rupture or tair anything inside. 

I believe you can give a form of Arnica to help with the healing process. 

As to the buckling - I wonder if the motion of going to nurse isn't painful to him. IF the second kid's chest was crushed (horrible so sorry :tears: ) I wonder if he didn't bruise/break something in that region as well. The motion of nursing puts them in an odd angle so maybe he is injured? 

YOu could give him a child's asprin (81mg) if you think he is in pain.

I just crush it up and mix it with water and syringe it into them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: I am so sorry!! I don't blame you for parting with that herd if they result in nothing but kidding problems. I do agree that kidding problems can be hereditary so I would do the same thing. I do hope both mom and baby make it. Prayers and hugs!!! :angel: :hug:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is horrible! I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that Peanut and her buckling do well in the end!!! :hug:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I went back down to the barn and the boy was still screaming everytime he went to nurse. I decided to bottle feed him at least for the night. He took to the bottle and is content at the moment, full and sleeping. I will check to see if his chest or anything is painful to him.

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I hate to sell Peanut because she is an extremely friendly girl....but I can not have these problems anymore. I cant have to heartache of losing kids. I mean, it was so bad that my mom had her head in a bear hug and my dad was pulling my mom off her feet trying to get that second kid out. I cant explain hoe lucky we are that we have one remaining kid and Peanut is alive.

I was originally very worried that she might go into shock but my parents reassured me that she didnt actually lose as much blood as I thought she did. All we can do know, is hope that she will be ok and is just sore.

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! Prayers to Peanut and her baby. (and your family too!)


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope that they will both be OK. They have both been through a lot.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry that had to happen! :angel: :hug: 

Do you think it's because they're Pygmy's? I know they sometimes have more kidding problems than Nigerians or the Standard breeds.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so sorry and you have prayers coming your way. I hope your doe and baby heal up and everything is ok with them both.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your doe's ruff labor. I hope the doe pulls through for you and her kid to.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH CJ. I feel for you. I could not imagine how you were feeling beings you were not there. At least your parents were and because of them you do have Peanut and the buck right now. If they were not there I hate to say it, but I am sure you know you would of lost all three of them. 
I would for sure make sure you give Peanut NutraDrench, and I would also give her some Calcium, weather it is in tums for or CMPK. She will need it.
I would also yes get some Arnica Montana and give her the 6. It can be bought in 6 and 30. It is the strength. By the 6, and give her about 6 pills at least twice a day but three would be a lot better. It needs to be started right away. It will help her hear faster.
How is that boy doing? Now you said he screams when he nurses. Have you tried palpating his chest while he is just standing? Does he cry then? How does he sound? Anything in his lungs? 
Good luck, and I hope all turns out well.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

is 6 or 30 stronger?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

30 is, 6 is sold for most home kits. If you can get 30, give her that, it would be better for her. Usually C potencies is what is recommended most for animals.

I'm sorry to hear about such a hard kidding, prayers for you, momma and baby ray:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

What is Arnica Montana and where do I get it? I felt the baby all over for pain and didnt find anything! His lungs sound clear. We decided to keep him as a bottle baby for several reasons:

1. I dont know why he was screaming and dont want to chance iot
2. Peanut is still very young and needs the nutrients she takes in to go to her healing process, not to milk
3. He seems much happier on the bottle.

He isnt screaming anymore and enjoys being with our other bottle baby. Peanut seems to be doing well, she went out to pasture today with everyone. I will be going to give her LA 200 in a few minutes.

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a relief, I was worried about the little guy. 

Thats good news about Peanut too. I don't know where you get the arnica - but I assume like a health food store or the health area of your supermarket


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok,sorry yes it is the 6 that is stronger. 
Arnica Montana can be bought at any health food store. All you have to do is ask for it and they will know what you need.
I keep it around for a lot of different things. I use it and I give it to the animals. 
I am happy to hear that things are getting better. Give Peanut hugs and kisses for us. 
Good Luck


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Ok,sorry yes it is the 6 that is stronger.
> Arnica Montana can be bought at any health food store. All you have to do is ask for it and they will know what you need.
> I keep it around for a lot of different things. I use it and I give it to the animals.
> I am happy to hear that things are getting better. Give Peanut hugs and kisses for us.
> Good Luck


Ok, i wasnt sure if it was an actual medication or an herbal remedie. I guess I could have googled it lastnight instead of waiting :doh: LOL! Ill go to a couple of different places today and see if I can find it.

Also, it seems peanut may have a tiny prolaps, she has a pinkish bubble type thing just inside her vulva. Its not hanging out and I can only see it was she talks or lays down and the vulva opens a bit. Is there anything I need to do for this??

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is just swelling from having to pull her kid, it should go down in a few days, don't worry unless it gets bigger. Glad to hear that she is doing well and the baby is good too.


----------

